# An almost total GW Clear Out!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well due to gw SCREWING my area again with NO BATTLEBUNKER like we where promised instead we might be getting a smaller store then before i am unloading all my models except for my blood angels, Orks and two undead armys. Please PM me any offers!

For sale\Trade 
========= 

Tyranids-$450 (all on Resin Bases and Frog Color Scheme Pm with questions) 
----------- 
1 Tyranid Codex- 
1 Warrior Prime (made from a lictor) 
1 Deathleaper 
3 Hive Guard 
6 Warriors (Rending Claws\Deathspitters\1 Venom Cannon\Custom Tentical heads)
21 Hormagaunts 
10 Termigaunts 
20 Gargoyles 
6 Ravenors (Rending claws\Scything Talons) 
Custom Made Old One Eye 
1 Trygon Prime 
1 Carnifex 

Necrons-$80 
-------- 
10 Warriors 
3 Heavy Destroyers 
1 Monolith 

Bfg-$100 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated) 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship 

Chaos-$100 
-------------- 
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool, Painted) 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
12-20 Bunch of Demonettes 

Skaven-$330 (All most Current Models) 
--------- 
1 Queek Headtaker 
1 Very well Painted Screaming bell 
40 Well Painted Storm Vermin 
20-25 IOB Clan Rats 
40 PlagueMonks!! 
80 Painted Clan Rats 
1 Plague Furnace (Unpainted) 
2 Warplightning Cannon 
1 Skaven Warlord IoB 
1 Greyseer on Foot (The cool one with the rat on the staff) 
2 Warlocks 
Random Weapon Teams. 

Tomb Kings 
------------- 
1 Screaming Skull Catapult $30 

None-Gw 
======= 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35 

Things i want 
============ 

*Cash* 

Unpainted Legion of everblight

Unbuilt Only 
------------ 
Tactical Marines 
Assault Marines 
Sanguinary Guard 
Death Company 
Khorne Beserkers 
Chaos Spacemarines 
Chaos Havoc Squad 

Condition Doesnt Mater 
------- 
Vampire Counts 
Legion of the Damned Squad (the box set) 
Damned Legionnaire with Multi-melta x4 
Space Marine Techmarine 
Marine Tanks (Except Normal Predators)

Forgeworld 
------------------ 
Mark 2 - 6 Marine armor 
Heresy Era, Weapons 
Heresy Era, Jump Packs


----------

